
GCHQ/Gaffer: A large-scale entity and relation database - tiniuclx
https://github.com/gchq/Gaffer
======
tiniuclx
For those who are unfamiliar, GCHQ is the UKs signal intelligence and security
agency, similar to the NSA. They have open-sourced Gaffer, a graph database
framework which provides fast queries across a large number of nodes and
vertices.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_Communications_Head...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_Communications_Headquarters)

------
tomohawk
> Storage of arbitrary Java objects on the nodes and edges

Seems like a very strange choice instead of something a bit more cross
platform.

